# Anyone used this sight tape software?



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I haven't used that one but I have Archers Advantge it is a 1-time fee and is excellent..So is TAP..Good Luck, let everyone know how it works for ya'!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I use Xsight and it works great and you can't beat the price. Download it and print you off a test tape, you'll see.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I also use it and really like it. There was another post on here recently in the general discussion area where I posted some simplified instructions for the poster. I find it is very easy to use once you get it figured out.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It is a very user friendly program.... Highly recommend


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

well I downloaded it last night and played around with it and it won't work for my sight. I have a slider sight (like an HHA) so I think I'm going to go the lancasters route and just do the 20/50 yard thing and pick out the tape I need. The xsight program does seem perfect the click style sight though! :thumb:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I shot with the programmer @ columbus. Very smart guy. Very good program.


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

When I used my HHA slider, I just drew my own using a pencil every ten yards, on a tape that can be drawn on. I then confirmed it by going back through the ranges from 20 to 50 then marked my strip with fine permanent marker. Works in a pinch, and you can extrapolate the marks in between the 10's close enough.


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Hard Nocks said:


> When I used my HHA slider, I just drew my own using a pencil every ten yards, on a tape that can be drawn on. I then confirmed it by going back through the ranges from 20 to 50 then marked my strip with fine permanent marker. Works in a pinch, and you can extrapolate the marks in between the 10's close enough.


I may have to do that if nothing else works out. :thumb:


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Hard Nocks said:


> When I used my HHA slider, I just drew my own using a pencil every ten yards, on a tape that can be drawn on. I then confirmed it by going back through the ranges from 20 to 50 then marked my strip with fine permanent marker. Works in a pinch, and you can extrapolate the marks in between the 10's close enough.



thats what I've always done...however, I recently bought the hha tape...incredible! worked unbelievably and its nice and neat and has the yardages marked so ya shouldn't make a mistake of shooting wrong hashmark...pretty cool!


----------

